# Coding FZD with VIN



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I've replaced my FZD (it's the ceiling centre console with sunroof controls, emergency call button and map lights)

I need to code it with my VIN, Anyone done this? any ideas how?


If I press the ecall button, it connects me to the emergency services, so that parts working..
In ISTA/d - I'm getting CMB_ECALL ECU not responding (ECU icon brown)
When I read Actual SVT in E-SYS, I see only 34 not 35 ECU's. 
If I load a saved SVT from before the FZD was replaced and calculate target SVT, the
CMB_ECALL now shows red entries and I see 35 ECU's in the list. (but refuses to code (unreachable?)

I assume either the new FZD didn't have the ECU (unlikely as it has the ecall button) or I just need to code the right VIN..

Thanks,


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

if I try VCM it shows target in red (but haven't tried completed this)








if I try expert - read coding data, I get error








if I try expert - read Actual SVT, load previously working SVT, CMB_ECALL ECU appears with red target coding,







then If I try to code it, I get


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CMB_ECALL will not work until FZD is right. Where is FZD in your SVT, and does it have 2 CAFD's with Green Dots?


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

here you can see the ebay replacement FZD. it had no CAFD so I added them, Bluetooth phone / microphones worked again, but still get emergency call failed on dash just after turn ignition on. Picture shows when I loaded previously working SVT, it added red lines to FZD as well as adding CMB_ECALL ECU in pics above.







if I try to code FZD now, it shows


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have to flash this FZD, and you cannot do so until all the HWEL's are black (Not Red or Blue) in SVT Target, which means you have to get the right I-Step Shipment, which could be a trial and error process.

If you have Telematics Comox, CMB_ECALL should work after FZD is working. If you have MEDIA only Combox, CMB_ECALL should not even be present.


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Shawn, haven't had chance to try re-coding different CAFD since u replied, but hope to over next couple of days. will report back the results.. (Car has telematics combox from factory, only change was replaced FZD. (new FZD had no CAFDS when received and connected, so I inserted the two above from the list available - 4 weeks ago 'ish.. )


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hiya Shawn.

I finally got chance to flash the FZD today, it went fine and I got the successfully flashed confirmation. I left the car 1hr+ to ensure modules went to sleep. All lines now black in coding tree and the correct (my) vin is shown against FZD in Tal Processing. However I still have two issues.

1/. Only incoming calls or calls made by using phone keypad work. Using the car to initiate a call immediately hangs up.

2/. A couple of minutes after starting the ignition (after combox telematics has initialised presumably) I get a loud gong sound and error on dash. SOS (eCall) system failure.

I guess both issues are linked and this is either wrong CAFD's injected to new FZD or combox is out of sync with new FZD (if that's possible?)

any ideas?

BMW 2011 F11 520d, enhanced Bluetooth, Ecall, CiC nav professional, telephone prep, usb / aux)

Shipment I-level at purchase F010-10-09-522 (2.39.4)
Current I-level after dealer update F010-14-03-502 (2.52.2)
Ebay FZD I-Level unknown
E-sys 2.6.0 & PSTZDATA 53.5

thanks mate,
(vin available by PM)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, I really don't know what your issue is now. It is not wrong CAFD though. E-Sys knows what it is doing and it selected the correct CAFD. Something else is going on.


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

ok mate thanks. I won't get chance to tinker till next weekend, but will let ya know if I sort it...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Was HWEL black after SVT_soll calculation, before flash, and without selecting "HW-IDs from SVTactual"?


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi ap90500, I didn't click "hw-ids from SVT actual", was I meant to? (I had previously inserted new CAFD's).

Yes, I *think* HWEL was black before flashing, my car was updated by dealer in feb to F010-14-03-502, so in SVT, I chose complete and set from 14-03-502 to 14-7-503. If I've done this wrong and missed either the module not being black or should've clicked hw-ids, could this be the issue? also, should I have update vcm / msm after coding enabled when flashing a 2ndhand module?

oh, also possibly relevant, ista/p thinks ecall is deactivated in combox, but giving me a plan to resolve was at 1hr and counting, so I had to cancel. I was going to try again next weekend and see why it thought it was deactivated (it is a factory option, so shouldn't be.. maybe because wrong vin in FZD? is correct now).. 

thanks.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

No, you are not supposed to select it. It can be used on some special cases like NBT, but not generally.

Why did you select 14-3-502?? It clearly says "I-step (shipment)", and on your car it is 10-09-522. Anyways you need to find the I-step shipment for your new FZD, so start with 10-09-xxx and calculate svt_soll. If HWEL matches (goes black), then use this svt_soll to flash. If everything is black under FZD, then you already have the correct software in it. If it doesn't match (two HWEL numbers, blue and red), then raise I-step shipment to next available month (last three numbers do not make difference here), and calculate new svt_soll. Do this untill you gett matching HWEL. Then calculate TAL and start the flash. 

After flash go to coding module. Check that update VCM & MSM are turned on. Read svt (ecu), and VO-code one random module. This fixes your SVT target which got messed up when you flashed FZD with svt_soll generated to "wrong" I-step shipment. You must do this anyways now because you already flashed your car wirh wrong I-step shipment.


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi AP90500, thanks for the instructions. I have successfully coded several options, all thanks to Shawn and BF, but this was my first attempt at replacing a module or flashing  

It'll be a couple of days before I can try again, but wanted to check, if I have E-Sys 3.26.0, is it backwards compatible with all psdzdata versions or do I have to use specific E-Sys version with specific psdzdata versions as I try to find the FZD I-Level? 

Lastly, can Ista/d or Ista/p tell you the I-Level of a module? I have both.. (still learning to use them..)

Thanks again,


----------



## Pavlisk (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi, I have a little problem with coding FZD. I changed ECU because I retrofitted alarm. I VO code 302 to FA and everything works perfectly. In ISTA no errors. Now when i try flash FZD ecu i cannot find the right I-shipment. My donor ecu is prod.date 2011/06 and my car I-shipment is 12-03-522. When I try I-shipment 11-3-xxx or 11-9-xxx or later still HWEL is red or blue. What i do wrong? Should I touch HW-IDs from SVTactual?











Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it. If HWEL is Black only, no Red / Blue HWEL, then you can proceed to flash it.


----------



## Pavlisk (Oct 12, 2020)

Ok thanks, I tried but when i use HW-IDs HWEL is always black even when I choose latest I-step as I-shipment. How I know its the right one? Or it doesn't matter in this case. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't understand what you ask. Do as I wrote. Make Flash TAL with I-Step current of car. Then use HW-IDs. If HWEL is Black, proceed to flash ECU.


----------



## Pavlisk (Oct 12, 2020)

I mean that when I calculate KIS/SVT Target (SVT_soll) I have to choose I-step shipment but when I press after HW-IDs from SVTactual is HWELL always black no matter what step I choose. 
What you mean I-step curent of car?
Sorry for my stupid questions but I want be sure before I do some mistake. Thank you.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

If everything is black after Tal calculation and after you pressed "HW-IDs from SVTactual", then there are no updates available with your chosen ship i-step and target i-step. In that case just load your VO, activate it, right click on FZD and press code. this should be enough the change VIN in FZD.


----------



## Pavlisk (Oct 12, 2020)

Okay, I'll try tomorow. Thank you.


----------

